# Rachael Ray to do the Iron chef show....



## kleenex (Jan 20, 2006)

http://et.tv.yahoo.com/tv/13665/

She will team up with Mario Batali to take on competing Chefs Bobby Flay and Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## gonefishin (Jan 20, 2006)

Flay, Ray and Laurentiis...well there's three people who's names shouldn't be spoken in the same sentence as Iron Chef  


   but yes...I'll watch it 

  thanks for the heads up 

   dan


----------



## BigDog (Jan 20, 2006)

Poor Mario. Rachael isn't one of my favorite personalities on Food Network. Regardless, I look forward to watching it. I'm a fan of ICA, and it will be interesting to see the Iron Chefs working with others not normally their sous chefs.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2006)

i find it interesting that they had to team up. too many/too big egos to take a loss? i'm sure their agents were involved. who's gonna buy a cookbook or kitchen gadgets from a loser?
it shows that giada and rr are not real chefs, but tv personalities with cooking backgrounds.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i find it interesting that they had to team up. too many/too big egos to take a loss? i'm sure their agents were involved. who's gonna buy a cookbook or kitchen gadgets from a loser?
> it shows that giada and rr aren't not real chefs, but tv personalities with cooking backgrounds.


 
I read that Giada De Laurentiis has a culinary degree and used to own or work for a catering company. As far as I know, Rachel Ray doesn't have any professional background. You would've thought that they'd team up Mario with Giada instead because of the similar Italian background. Mario's going to want to make fresh pasta and Rachel will be busting out the Golden Grain and Prego.


----------



## mish (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as it is NOT



He annoys the heck out of me!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 21, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> I read that Giada De Laurentiis has a culinary degree and used to own or work for a catering company. .


 
something tells me that with a name like delaurentiis, she didn't sweat a whole lot catering anything. 
and lol about rr and prego...


----------



## mudbug (Jan 21, 2006)

Giada is the granddaughter of movie director Gino de Laurentis.  mish could probably rattle off the names of all his movies, but I can't think of one right now.


----------



## Raven (Jan 21, 2006)

I love Alton Brown on his own show, but I utterly *dispise* amercan versions of foreign TV Shows. (such as Iron Chef America) ICK!!

What was the big accident that Rachel Rey have during filming though? I saw the ad for ET but missed the show.

~ Raven ~


----------



## kadesma (Jan 21, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> As long as it is NOT
> 
> 
> 
> He annoys the heck out of me!


Right on Mishy,
the guy bugs me like crazy...He's bright, but who wants to watch someone play the fool 

kadesma


----------



## mish (Jan 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Giada is the granddaughter of movie director Gino de Laurentis. mish could probably rattle off the names of all his movies, but I can't think of one right now.


 
You flatter me, mud. I would have to look up these guys' credits. First thing that came to mind was King Kong & Barbarella  (a movie, I'm sure, Jane would like to forget  -- if they're Dino's). 

My Hero


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2006)

Did anyone see that episode of ET?  What was the "big accident" that happened to Rachel Rey??

~ Raven ~


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 23, 2006)

Giada graduated Le Cordon Bleu Culinary School in Paris. After working in a variety of Los Angeles restaurants, including Wolfgang Puck's _Spago_, she started her own business. Rachel, on the other hand, has no professional training other than some OJT (on the job training) that I can find. 

What next - Rachel (30-Min Meals) Ray vs Sandra (Semi-Homemade) Lee? Actually, that might be interesting.

RE: Alton Brown. Yep, he's a food _*geek*_. He is also a graduate of the New England Culinary Institute in Montpelier, VT - and has paid his dues in restaurant kitchens and catering. While some people may not like his "funky" style - I like it. Unlike most TV "cooking demonstrators" who spew out rote recipes - AB trys to arm his audience with a little of the science that explains what is going on when we cook. If you took Harold McGee's books, _On Food and Cooking - The Science and Lore of the Kitchen_ and _The Curious Cook_, and Shirley Corriher's _CookWise_ and made them into a TV show ... add a geeky guy with a bad haircut ... you get _Good Eats_! Could AB hold his own as a challenger on ICA? Probably not. But, he is a welcome relief after an hour of giggles and before an hour of BAMs.


----------



## Dina (Jan 23, 2006)

I was surprised to see them pair up Rachel with Mario too.  I think Bobby can cook and I give him credit for his accomplishments but I would have liked to see Giada and Mario paired up as winners.  I missed the show.  Does anyone know when they'll be showing it again?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 23, 2006)

Alton is my kinda geek, so I'm keepin' him.  Plus he's funny.  And I love his props to 'splain things.


----------



## Home chef (Jan 23, 2006)

Still waiting to hear about this supposed accident Rachel Ray was involved in...

Anyone??



Anyone??

And don't knock Alton Brown! Since they canceled Beakmans World, Bill Nye the Science Guy, Mister Wizzard, and The Muppets, he's all I get to look forward to now LOL.


----------



## licia (Jan 23, 2006)

I hadn't heard about an accident until I read it here.  I'm not a Rachel fan - She is much too perky and insincere seeming to me - perhaps it is because she is in a hurry(?) Since she has so many shows I don't watch her at all now.


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 23, 2006)

yikes!  has anyone else heard about this?  I picked it up off an nbc website:

Food Network star Rachael Ray has signed a deal to host a daily one-hour talk show, beginning in the Fall of 2006.

andrea


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> .
> 
> And, regarding culinary credentials. Giada graduated Le Cordon Bleu Culinary School in Paris. After working in a variety of Los Angeles restaurants, including Wolfgang Puck's _Spago_, she started her own business.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Raven (Jan 24, 2006)

It's funny because Rachel Ray and Alton Brown are two of my favorite Food Network personalities. (my only other favorite being Paula Dean) .

Now I will admit that I don't like Alton in Iron Chef America but on his own show he's a riot.  

I love Rachel Ray because she is so perky and bubbly and full of life, and the fact that she's just as cute as a bug's ear don't hurt either. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2006)

Raven said:
			
		

> and the fact that she's just as cute as a bug's ear don't hurt either.
> 
> ~ Raven ~


 
See  MJ about this.


----------



## Raven (Jan 24, 2006)

Who's MJ??  

~ Raven ~


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2006)

One of our esteemed admins (with very bad taste in women)

edited to say that I don't mean to slam your taste (or MJ's, 'cuz he could boot me outa here in a heartbeat), but I just don't see it w/Rachel.   However, as a woman, it's notta my issue.


----------



## MJ (Jan 24, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> One of our esteemed admins (with very bad taste in women)
> 
> edited to say that I don't mean to slam your taste (or MJ's, 'cuz he could boot me outa here in a heartbeat), but I just don't see it w/Rachel. However, as a woman, it's notta my issue.


 I like to watch Rachael Ray because... because... I just do! And LOL @ you Mudbug, you like da Bears. 

Just a friendly reminder to everyone... I will not allow anyone to make fun of or bash any of our friends over at the Food network. This has caused trouble in the past and it will not be tolerated at this site. "Hateful" posts will be deleted without notice.

Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 25, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> IAnd LOL @ you Mudbug, you like da Bears.


 
Yeah, I know.  mudbug - very bad taste in football teams.


----------



## Ardge (Jan 27, 2006)

Did Rachael tie her hair back at least?  

Alton Brown is THEE MAN!


----------



## 240brickman (Jan 28, 2006)

I've got your back on this one, Raven; I have always thought, from Day One (from a Food Network POV), that Rachael Ray is one of the cutest little thangs ever to come down the pike. Does she know what she's doing? Usually. Is she _Iron Chef_ (American, Japanese, or otherwise) material? Not by a longshot.

But I do like her...as a TV personality, I find her amusing and entertaining. And By Golly, I like that Caboose, too  

As for Alton Brown (we, his Followers, call him A.B.): The man is a bit of a sawed-off squirt, but he DOES know what he's talking about, and the science behind his presentation is always sound. I don't need to know (necessarily) the Etymology of the Shish Kebab in human history, but it is interesting to know....heck, I might be on _Jeopardy_ one day! But I do make it a point to watch _Good Eats_ whenever it's on, if I possibly can. 

Entertainment, education, and (often very tongue-in-cheek) humor....my kind of show!

(I agree also that pretty much ANYBODY could have been the emcee of _ICA_. Alton's expertise is essentially wasted...I suspect he was picked for the part because he's recognizable)

My 2 cents...and worth every penny!!

--J


----------



## Ardge (Jan 29, 2006)

240brickman said:
			
		

> I've got your back on this one, Raven; I have always thought, from Day One (from a Food Network POV), that Rachael Ray is one of the cutest little thangs ever to come down the pike. Does she know what she's doing? Usually. Is she _Iron Chef_ (American, Japanese, or otherwise) material? Not by a longshot.
> 
> But I do like her...as a TV personality, I find her amusing and entertaining. And By Golly, I like that Caboose, too
> 
> ...



I just spent the last 10 minutes trying to figure out what this meant.  Was ICA a culinary school?  Did AB go there?  Emcee?  Huh???

OK, I get it now.  It's late.  I am tired from work.  lol

Alton rules.  So does this forum.

RJ


----------



## Ardge (Jan 29, 2006)

240brickman said:
			
		

> I've got your back on this one, Raven; I have always thought, from Day One (from a Food Network POV), that Rachael Ray is one of the cutest little thangs ever to come down the pike. Does she know what she's doing? Usually. Is she _Iron Chef_ (American, Japanese, or otherwise) material? Not by a longshot.
> 
> But I do like her...as a TV personality, I find her amusing and entertaining. And By Golly, I like that Caboose, too
> 
> ...



I just spent the last 10 minutes trying to figure out what this meant.  Was ICA a culinary school?  Did AB go there?  Emcee?  Huh???

OK, I get it now.  It's late.  I am tired from work.  lol

Alton rules.  So does this forum.

RJ


----------



## BigDog (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree. Alton is far too educated for a mere emcee position. Frankly, I like it cause as I watch ICA, I am learning myself from his expertise! As long as he's willing to share, I'm willing to listen and learn!


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2006)

ICA= Iron Chef America 

AB FANS OF AMERICA... UNITE!   AB-Fab! 

Right On Brickman!   I love all that kitchen chemistry (and the humor is great) and I love undetanding _why_ something works instead of just "that" it works.  

Also I'm kinda burned out on all those cooking shows where they just get up there and read recipes off cue cards not to mention the fact that most of those shows make things no one in the family would touch with a 10 foot pole, AB shows us how to make the things we make every day, better, kinda like the culinary version of BASF  


For me, whenever I'm making an emulsion of any kind my mind starts visualizing those styrofoam balls with all the push pins stuck in them ha ha.

~ Raven ~


----------



## Raven (Jan 29, 2006)

OOPS!  First it didn't post at all, now it's double posted.

Ignore this one. 

~ Raven ~


----------

